# what does this mean?



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I've been putting off seeing The Return of The King because I almost just don't care, but I picked up the book for umpteenth time and have been browsing in my massive library looking at this and that and there, in a first edition paperback printing of the Tolkien Reader, in The Adventures of Tom Bombadil, occurs the name "Dumbledor..."


"He battled with the Dumbledors,
the Hummerhorns, and Honeybees
and won the Golden Honeycomb;"
and running home on sunny sea
in ship of leaves and gossamer
with blossom for a canopy
he sat and sang, and furbished up
and burnished up his panoply."

To me that's almost like finding a direct link between Tom Sawyer and Catcher in The Rye.


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

I've been putting off seeing "The Return of the King" for a different reason, although it is the same reason as I had for slowing down my reading as I neared the end of the trilogy - I didn't want for it to be over. I guess I'm just a total geek at heart. Must have been all that D&D I played....

Anyway, your literary references are interesting. Unfortunately, I am pretty rusty in that area. I'll have to refresh. Do you care to elaborate in the mean time?

I was dissapointed that Tom was left out of "The Fellowship" movie, although I can understand why. Movies can only be so long. He was one of my favorite characters in the book, though.

RF


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Professor Dumbledor is the head guy at Hogwarts in Harry Potter. It's apparently also a real word, but I love it when an author is possibly paying homage to another auther in such an obscure way. LOTR is out there, but who reads The Adventures of Tom Bombadil?


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

My hubby and I have been putting off seeing it because we wanted to refresh our memories first by watching the first two again (we got around to watching the first one, just didn't buy the second DVD yet). We also wanted to wait until the geeks who dress up like Gandalf left the theaters.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Talking about refreshing your memory. One of the movie theaters in Madison, WI ran a LOTR marathon. They showed the extended version of both 1 & 2 then followed it up by #3. That's almost 11 hours of straight movie watching!!! Wish I could have been there!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Okay, guys, look it up here: http://www.brainydictionary.com/word...dor157676.html

I had a hunch it had to do with bees! Perhaps it refers to the improbability of a bumble bee's being able to fly, and to the improbability that Professor Dumbledore is as dreadfully powerful as is softspoken persona really is.... Love those literary riddles!


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

i had 2 tickets to the triple feature show,,, one time only. they cost 25.00 a piece. i sold them on ebay for 250.00 within an hour of posting them. i love my tolkien,, but sometimes you gotta pay the bills.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I am not a hard core fantasy type. I struggled through The Hobbit and The Fellowship of the Ring in HS, but thats about as far as I got. I never saw the first two movies. I rented both last weekend and saw the third today. It's really pretty cool stuff


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

We saw The Return Of the King a few days after Christmas. We were 2 days into a blizzard and nobody was on the streets. So we go the the theater and the parking lot was practically empty. By the time the show started the theater was maybe 10% full. Perfect seats and no crowd. And the matinee price was $4.50. Heck of a deal. Now I'll wait till it comes out on DVD. My new name for movies like this are "diaper epics". At three+ hours and no intermission......


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

I guess the "diaper epic' thing is one reason I don't go to the theatre very often. It's usually too cold in there, and there is no "pause" button!

We have a place at work (mine is exclusively take-out/delivery) where maps hang on the wall so the drivers hopefully know where they are going. It's in a place customers who are picking up orders can kind of see it. Next to the maps of the university, various apartment complexes, etc., I posted a map of Middle Earth. 

The more observant take-out customers find it amusing.

RF


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I saw a splendid map of Middle Earth at the art and frame place I went to last weekend. It must have been 4' X 5', and it had been mounted on foamcore board. The shop owner has been waiting for the customer to come and pick it up because she hopes the owner can tell her where it was purchased- she wants to buy some for her shop. I do have enough wall space, but I'm not sure it'd be too popular with the other 50% of my household. :eyes:


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I read about the movies all the time, but I don't really like going. We have one of those 14 screen jimmies next to where I work, but the crunching, the rustling, the talking, the squirming, the horror. And the surround sound experience is something I can live without. I have almost made up my mind not to bother with The Return, after all I blew off the last Star War's drivel. My taste runs more to movies that make you think. I could be trapped in an Eric Rohmer endless loop and like it.


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

Mezzaluna,
If you find out a place to get a map like that, let me know! The one I have at work is only a printout from the internet and meant to be tongue and cheek mostly. 

But I am a true LOTR geek, and I also love maps. Mostly I collect (in my home) topo maps of real places, but a map of Middle Earth could blend in to that just fine.

I agree with thebighat on choices of movies. Most of the time, I don't need the surround sound to block out the people wiggling and talking behind me. I'd rather watch at home. And mostly I like movies that make me think (Anyone seen "The Whale Rider?"). But LOTR is so special to me in the way the books did make me think when I read them, and Peter Jackson did pretty much an unprecedented thing in making that trilogy into a set of movies that was acceptable by most LOTR geek standards - as well as appealling to a larger audience. 

I think that is a hard thing to do.

RF


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I tried one Sunday afternoon to get the wife and kids out to see Whale Rider, but they wouldn't budge. Tricked them into seeing The Secret Of Roan Innish the same way,, why don't they trust me?


----------

